# Trinity Church Bolton,



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

Visted with Hoggerz and Co.

Not a huge amount to see inside here, mostly due to the fact that it was undergoing converation, to be appartments, however, a surveyor fell to his death through the floor and work halted and has been left as it stands ever since.

Article: http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/search/display.var.1394452.0.tributes_to_surveyor_in_roof_fall.php

Being extra careful on the floors due to the fact that one man is known to of died by falling through, however, we saw no signs of a hole or any unstable floors, maybe it was made safe after the accident.

Onto the pics:

First three pics, demonstrate exposure used, notice how the room appears to get lighter  















Good example of different exposure times, didnt appear to be very dark inside, but the camera told a different story.

























Through the keyhole










Picture made up of serveral images stitched together


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*

I always find buildings like this that was once the hub of the comunity verry sad to be empty and unloved. Oh well im just a sentimental old fool!. Cheers again guys,pictures from you realy coming thick and fast!.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*



Bad wolf said:


> I always find buildings like this that was once the hub of the comunity verry sad to be empty and unloved. Oh well im just a sentimental old fool!. Cheers again guys,pictures from you realy coming thick and fast!.



Thanks BW, was well worth the effort to get inside, It is right in the centre of town by the train stations, shame there is an abunance of needles scattered around the back of the building


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*

Nice explore there, wish. Love the architecture of churches and that one looks rather good. What had they done to the floor? It looks as though half of it's been dug up. 

Cheers


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*



Foxylady said:


> Nice explore there, wish. Love the architecture of churches and that one looks rather good. What had they done to the floor? It looks as though half of it's been dug up.
> 
> Cheers



There wasnt much left of the floot FL, not sure what they was doing but they sure made a mess of things. Since the accident works seems to have stopped and nothing more been done since


----------



## carlito (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*

YOU SWINE! 

i was thinking about this the other week after stopping by after work but have a thing against going into churches! was sh*t scared in case i got stopped for curb crawling as the area is not only abundant in needles, but also "ladies of the night". 

Nice pics, we defo gonna have to join forces, am only down the road.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Church Bolton - Report*



carlito said:


> YOU SWINE!
> 
> i was thinking about this the other week after stopping by after work but have a thing against going into churches! was sh*t scared in case i got stopped for curb crawling as the area is not only abundant in needles, but also "ladies of the night".
> 
> Nice pics, we defo gonna have to join forces, am only down the road.



Well it was on my to-do list for ages, so happy I got it done, access was not easy at all.

Yeah maybe we should join forces, would be good, hope you are a good climber


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2009)

I was wondering if it had been done but have seen some photo's on 28dayslater, looks an interesting explore. BTW my son is in Halls just up the road and tells me teh ladys of teh night have been moved on.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1523220


----------

